
Feedback Please: Hacking the developer consciousness [video] - davemen
The show is called Decoded. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;embed&#x2F;g5BXC3Xtan8?rel=0&amp;autoplay=1
======
getCloudy
Great teaser of a trailer - waiting for the full episode!

------
davetest2
Where is the full video?

~~~
getCloudy
[https://www.youtube.com/embed/g5BXC3Xtan8?rel=0&autoplay=1](https://www.youtube.com/embed/g5BXC3Xtan8?rel=0&autoplay=1)

